# Titan(Somewhat pic heavy)



## lizardboy101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well here are a few pix of Titan the first day I got him. He was a year old, 14 inches, not too nice, was missing nails and had a regrown tail, and had severe MBD. Today he is still quite small for a Chacoan only measuring around 28 inches with his stumpy tail, no MBD promblems, and is now quit chunky. He likes his little walks outside, but sometimes gets aggressive when I go to pick him up, opening his mouth and swining at me but he has never even attempted to get me.

Before














Now. Sorry about the quality it was taken with my phone a few are of him today and a few are of him a couple days ago. 

























Alex


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you sure its Chacoan? I don't think bobby would sell a tegu with mbd...
Where did you get it?


----------



## lizardboy101 (Mar 27, 2009)

He sold him to Marxxx and I in turn bought it from him. Bobby warned me against buying him, but I just couldn't resist trying to help the little guy and I cnt say I regret buying him. Yes I am 100% sure he is Chacoan


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 27, 2009)

OH, okay I thought you might have been scammed by someone(it did look like a chacoan). I couldn't imagen someone being able to do so much harm by the time it was 14 inchs to one of the tegus from Bobby.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 27, 2009)

Definetly Chocoan! He's looking 110% better bro. They look so good as they start to age. I love the juvenile stage.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well he was only about a year old so it was pretty surprising. Yes I also love how dark they are when they are juveniles, but I think I preffer his colors starting to tone down now. I also didnt like him specifically as a juvie cuz he was into the biting stage. lol And thank you Ive definatley put a lot of work into this chunky guy. lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2009)

Man you done an awesome job with him, he is looking really good!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 28, 2009)

He looks amazing! Great work. I love to see success stories! He is absolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 28, 2009)

Great job man! :app It's a shame he got to the point where he needed rescuing. Kudos to you for taking on the challenge of rehabilitating him. :cheers


----------



## lizardboy101 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He's definately my favorite reptile. He's got the sweetest personality...when he's inside. lol. Only negative thing I've caught from him is he likes to poop out of the cage. I can soak him and even if he does poop in the tub he still likes to get a little out when he's running around


----------

